# New Sig P220R



## maqueswell (Jul 12, 2006)

My first Sig pistol! I can't wait to get it to the range!


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice! A full report with photo of the target would be sweet as I just purchased my second 220 and hit the range last week.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, very nice.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pocket carry M&Pc?*

Great gun! I thought about a 220 Carry for three weeks as a companion for my other SIGs, but couldn't force myself to spend the bucks. Bought an M&P c 45 as a consolation gift to me.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Out of all my pistols, I'm most accurate with my P220. I can do better with it than any of my 9mms. Even better than my 1911. 

Mine doesn't have the decocker but has a 1911 style manual safety.


----------

